# Huge Musky



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

View image in gallery​
I fished the Detroit River yesterday with guide Jon Bondy, and had some great beginner's luck: a musky that measured 56"x23.5" and 42.3 lbs. Caught it vertical jigging on a Bondy Bait in 17 ft of water. We got 13 muskies altogether with three guys fishing. When this fish surfaced I almost crapped my pants.


----------



## SELL-FISH (Feb 9, 2007)

Great job I read Jons post on LSCN.net and saw your pic and I about crapped my pants when I saw your fish. I fish up there alot but have never jigged em, thats gotta be a super rush. Congrats again that is a fish of a lifetime. Go buy a lotto ticket. Scott.http://www.lakestclair.net/index.php?/topic/94472-biggest-of-the-year/


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

sell_fish....it wont let us view the photo since we are not members of that site...anyway you can save it to ur computer and upload it on here?? I want to see this beast!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice fish.I need to log in and view the pic bet it looks amazing. Those baits seem to really target big fish up there!!!! Also have seen post were he says the baits are working else were!
Congrats on a fish of a lifetime!
Bobby


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

That's got to be amazing just jigging and jigging and then WHAM!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on one hell of a fish.....and to get him jigging.....


----------



## FreeByrdSteve (Jun 28, 2004)

Awesome fish - and to get it jigging...WOW!


----------



## lskater (Mar 19, 2007)

Outstanding! What a monster!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I just crapped my pants for you, don't mention it. 

Congrats! What a fish.


----------



## Blorgus (Aug 11, 2011)

Troy said "dat ane a musky Liz, itsa *Gata*, shoot it, shoot it in da head"

That is the fish of a lifetime, Congratulations!


----------



## Big Papa Sports (Apr 4, 2009)

Thats looks like one of those salt water crocs. Great job congrats, Johns Bondy jigging baits are incredible you should see some of the Lake Trout they catch. Again shes a beauty.


----------



## CMFish51 (Apr 14, 2004)

What a fish Mike!!! congrats! the DR is holding a good amount of them fellas...13 in one day is incredible! and to get it jiggin is even more awesome!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

What a nice fish, I would have guessed more than 42.3# That's scary big!


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Outstanding! That's a beautiful fish.


----------



## Tusc.RiverRafter05 (Mar 22, 2005)

Awesome fish! That thing is HUGE!

I was fishing with John Bondy just the day before with my friend Dave. He was talking about how he thought the next day (the day you caught your 56!!) would be awesome. I didn't realize it was another Ohioan he would be taking out.

I guess it was you he was texting when we caught our 52" and 51" on Tuesday.

Such an amazing fishery up there.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

wow! what a fish! congrats on your trophy catch!


----------



## russ9054 (May 4, 2011)

Holy hell,that fish could eat a child!


----------



## Fish Scalper (Oct 31, 2009)

Congratulations. If I could only have one bait to use, it would always be a jig, nothing is more versatile.


----------



## SPLMAX SAM (Jul 10, 2010)

WOW - that is impressive!!!


----------



## rodbender (Nov 15, 2008)

What a mean looking fish. Very nice. Done lots of trolling on Lake St Clair but never jigged the river. Going to buy some bondybaits tomorrow and hope to get out a couple times before Dec. 15. I know I will be buying a pearlbondy bait and looking for 17 f.o.w. Whereabouts were you fishing? Any other tips would be appreciated. Thanks and congrats on a awesome fish.


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

Nice job! I have been wanting to get up there and do that trip with Jon. Went smallmouth fishing with him a few years back, outstanding guy. Congrats again. That is an amazing body of water.


----------



## Lady Bridge (Jul 30, 2007)

Good job Mike. You sure have been enjoying your retirement.

There is additional information found at the Bondy Bait Company facebook account.


----------



## muskyhound (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice job mike, people who fish for musky would give their left one for a fish like that, that fish has a huge head nice fish!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Tusc.RiverRafter05 said:


> Awesome fish! That thing is HUGE!
> 
> I was fishing with John Bondy just the day before with my friend Dave. He was talking about how he thought the next day (the day you caught your 56!!) would be awesome. I didn't realize it was another Ohioan he would be taking out.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your two 50 inchers also. Jon guided you and me to four 50 plus inchers in two days. He is a fishing stud, and super nice guy to boot.


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

Wow, That fish could eat 10 Lb Walleye for snacks. Again Wow!!!


----------



## Rock'n'Troll (Nov 16, 2011)

What a great day fishing. Might have to look up guide next year.


----------



## 1Arrow1Shot (Nov 4, 2011)

wow nice fish man its hard to get them to hit some times. im impressed u guys were able to land 13 of them


----------



## ErieEyes (Mar 22, 2009)

Absolute giants true fish of a lifetime


----------



## Channelcatman (Sep 21, 2009)

DAMN!! Now thats what you call a FISH!


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Great fish!!!!!! Congrats. enjoy it you deserve it. great job to you and Jon


----------

